# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Lajme të përditshme nga  Kosova

## Qendi

Ne Menyre Qe Te Mos Hapim Nga Nje Teme Per Secilin Lajm Te Përditshëm Nga Kosova, Ndoshta Eshte Me Mir Qe Te Gjitha Lajmet Me Aktuale Ti Postoni Ketu.
Me Respekt QENDI.

----------


## Qendi

*De Marnhac: Njëra popullatë në Kosovë do të zhduket     * 
e enjte . 29 nëntor 2007  

"Fundi i konfliktit të Kosovës do të jetë biologjik", ka thënë Komandanit i KFOR-it, Xavier Bout De Marnhac, gjatë një videokonference me zyrën e NATO-s në Washington. Ai ka kujtuar se mosha mesatare e shqiptarëve është 28 vjeç, kurse e serbëve 54.   "Nga periudha e mesme deri në atë të gjatë do të ketë një përfundim biologjik të këtij problemi, pasi që njëra popullatë thjesht do të zhduket", ka thënë De Marnhac. Ai ka kërkuar qartësi për misionin që do të ketë KFOR-i, në rast të shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës. Komandanti i KFOR-it ka thënë se shumë shpejt mund të kërkojë shtim të forcave të NATO-s. De Marnhac ka shprehur shqetësimin e tij për atë që mund të ndodhë në veri të Kosovës, për shkak të ndikimit të Beogradit.

----------


## biligoa

*    SOLANA KERKON NGA SEKRETARI I OKB LICENCË PËR ANEKSIM
                        KAMUFLIMI I PRETENDIMEVE KOLONIALISTE TË BE NDAJ KOSOVËS DHE BALLKANIT

                        PROPOZIMI I MARTI AHTISARIT ISHTE QËLLIMISHT I PROGRAMUAR QË TË NXIT PROTESTA EDHE TE SHQIPTARËT EDHE TE SERBËT PËR TË MUNDËSUAR ARBITRARIZMIN E BE-së*

                        Shkruan : Besnik Prishtina

                        Sovraniteti është pushteti juridik të cilin e ushtron një shtet i caktuar në një territor të caktuar i cili mundet të identifikohet me një hapësirë etnike që i takon një Kombim apo që ai ka grabitur nga Kombet tjera ose në hapësirën e me shumë Popujve të bashkuar me vullnetin e tyre!

                        Kosova paraqet njërën nga territoret etnike kompakte gjeografike ku Kombi Shqiptar është autokton dhe i cili ka filluar pjesë -pjesë të hyjë në okupimin sllav nga viti 1878 e këtej, me ndihmën e Fuqive të Evropës!

                        Kosova si nocion gjeografik është fare i vogël sepse shtrihet vetën ne rrafshlartën e Kosovës. Por, si nocion politik, ai paraqet tërësinë e territoreve etnike shqiptare nën sundimin e ish RSFJ-së, sepse çështja e pazgjidhur shqiptare në ish RSFJ u afirmua ndërkombëtarisht përmes të nocionit të Kosovës!

                        Marti Ahtisari në dokumentin e vet nuk po merret me zgjedhjen e Çështjes Shqiptare të Kosovës së tërësishme, por vetëm me pjesën e territorit të ish KSA të Kosovës. Sepse siç dihet populli shqiptar i Kosovës ka qenë i ndarë dhe po vazhdon të mbahet i ndarë akoma nën sundimin e Serbisë, Malit Zi e Maqedonisë.

                        Nuk ka dilemë se potencimi i tepruar i territorit të ish KSA të Kosovës dhe "lufta për ruajtjen e kufijve të saj" është produkt i djallëzisë së atyre që mendojnë se në këtë mënyrë, shqiptarët do të "pranojnë" kufijtë "ndërkombëtar" brenda territorit kombëtar që i kanë vendosur aty armiqtë e ti

                        Bile edhe krijimi i kufijve tjerë "ndërkombëtarë" edhe brenda vet territorit të ish KSA të Kosovës, me krijimin e komunave serbe ku planifikohet edhe një fushatë e rikolonizimit serb.

                        "Komuna Serbe" në Kosovë nuk ka pas as në kohën më të errët të sundimit të Millosheviqit dhe tani ato vinë si dhuratë nga Ahtisari për kolonistët serbë në Kosovë dhe për regjimin e çetnikëve të Sheshelit, Koshtunicës e të tjerëve në Beograd!
                        Si pas kësaj teorie pos kolonistëve serb edhe koloniostët e mbetur nga sundimi i ish Perandorisë Osmane edhe minoritetet e ç�pikura myslimane, egjiptase e tj. ju epet mundësia qe ne trojet etnike shqiptare të Kosovës të krijojnë prona të veta - gjegjësisht Komuna të veta. Si pas kësaj teorie do të duhej që shqiptarëve të ju mundësohet krijimi i Komunave Shqiptare ku do nëpër shtetet e Evropës e më gjer, ku ata punojnë dhe jetojnë me shumicë brenda vendeve të BE ! Por, a do të lejohej kjo që po i imponohet Kosovës nga ana e BE brenda vet BE ?! Kurrë !

                        Prandaj së pari duhet definuar saktësisht se minorite ose pakica kombëtare paraqesin vetëm ato komunitete që shtetin Amë e kanë në fqinjësinë e par rreth kufijve të saj dhe këto duhet të gëzojnë të gjitha të drejtat e garantuara me Kartën e OKB si dhe në reciprocitet me të drejtat që i gëzon pakica shqiptare ne vendete përkatëse në shtetet fqinj.

                        Në rastet e veçanta kur numri i këtyre komuniteteve kalon 0.1% nga numri i përgjithshëm i popullsisë së Kosovës ka mundësi që të parashihen edhe të drejtat për pakicat nacionale kur të njëjtat të drejta i njohin shtet e tyre Amë për komunitet Shqiptare që jetojnë atje.

                        Për shembull marrim Turqinë ku jetojnë shumë Shqiptarë. Komuniteti Turk në Kosovë duhet të e sjell Kushtetutën e Turqisë dhe po ato të drejta që i kanë shqiptarët në Turqi me Kushtetutn Turke, duhet të ju sigurohen me Kushtetutë edhe Turqve në Kosovë. Po ashtu edhe nëse në Kushtetutën e Bosnjës apo të Egjiptit e tj. janë paraparë të drejta për Shqiptarët që jetojnë atje, edhe Myslimanëve e Egjiptasëve që jetojnë në Kosovë duhet të njihen të njëjtat të drejta! Pra, reciprociteti është i domosdoshëm.

                        Komunitetet nacionale nga shtetet e treta dhe grupet tjera të formuara apo të paformuara etnike që gjenden në vendin ton nuk janë as minoritet e as pakica kombëtare dhe atyre duhet garantuar të drejtat e barabarta me qytetarët tjerë shqiptar. Kjo vlen edhe për Kinezët edhe për Grupet e ndryshme të Magjupëve e të tjerëve që jetojnë në Kosovë dhe të cilët kanë shtetësinë ton! Ata do të trajtohen me barabarësi të plot si shtetas të Kosovës dhe në pajtim me zhvillimin e tyre kulturorë si grupe të paformuara etnike në grupe te formuara etnikisht do të avansaohen edhe të drejta të veçanta në lamin e arsimit e të zhvillimit të tyre kulturor të veqant.

                        Në emër të "rikthimit të rekugjatëve dhe personave të shpërngulur" po bëhet përpjekje që të fillojë edhe një cikël i ri i kolonizimit të Kosovës me serbë. Dihet shumë mirë se në vitin 1999 nga Kosova u shpërngulën me urgjencë ushtria, milicia dhe paramilatrët çetnikë serbë që i kishin duart e përgjakura dhe ata i morën edhe familjet e veta dhe u kthyen nga atje nga kishin ardhur në periudha të ndryshme historike si kolonizatorë!

                        E pamë se Surroi tregoi shumë nostalgji për ta duke shkuar aq larg sa ai flet edhe për �identitetin serb të Kosovës� edhe pse fjala është për një identitet kolonialist serb mbi Kosovën! Si pas Surroit edhe mund të flitet edhe për �identitetin turk� të Kosovës� apo � identitetin bizantin e romak� të Kosovës sepse edhe këto ish Perandori kanë pasur sovranitet kolonial mbi vendin ton shumë herë më të gjatë se Serbia!

                        Dihet qartë se Serbia nuk po e humb tani në 2007 sovranitetin mbi Kosovën por atë e ka humbur defintivisht pas kapitullimit të ushtrisë serbe me 1999 para UÇK-ës dhe NATO-s.

                        S�ka kurrfarë diskutimi rreth asaj se po të ishin në gjendje, Serbia dhe Rusia të mbronin sovranitetin serb në Kosovë, këtë do ta bënin në vitin 1999! Kështu që tani kërcënimet e tyre janë tepër qesharake. Po të ishin në gjendje të mbanin "sovranitetin" e vet në Kosovë, nuk do të kishte nevojë për Rezolutën e 1244 e cila e mori përsipër këtë sovranitet!

                        Megjithatë, dikush në OKB "sovranitetin serb" mbi Kosovën vazhdon ta mbajë djallëzisht në letrat e përgjakura të Millosheviqit! Dhe ja tani BE-ja përmes të Marti Ahtisarit ringjalli sërish shpresa te Serbia që të ripërtërijë apetitet për të rikthyer sovranitetin e sundimit të saj koloniale mbi Kosovën me anën e "Propozimit për Marrëveshje për statusin e ardhshëm të Kosovës"!

                        Kërcënimet e Serbisë munden të bëhen serioze vetëm nëse pas saj sërish rreshtohen Fuqitë e vjetra të Evropës. Por, kjo ka pak gjasa të ndodhë sepse këto fuqi e mbështetën dhe i dhanë mundësinë Serbisë që të mbajë Kosovën nën sundimin e vet mbi një shekull! Bile në periudhën e fundit sidomos gjatë vitit 1998 nga Brukseli ju dha viza Millosheviqit " ...për një aksion të kufizuar për likuidimin e forcave terroriste. Dhe Millosheviqi me këtë "vizë" organizoi masakrat e Prekazit dhe masakrat tjera në Kosovë.

                        I përkujtuam këto fakte duke parë se Fuqitë e Vjetra erdhën në përfundim se Serbia do ta humbë Kosovën nga UÇK-ja dhe se ajo do të mundë ë shkatërrohej në tërësi, që pas Kosovës do të ndahej Sanxhaku dhe Vojvodina, kur panë se në Republikën e Shqipërisë UÇK-ja po i mbushte kazermat e zbrazura nga reformat e Berishës me instruksionet e BE-së, u ngutën që të organizojnë Konferencën e Rambujesë ku përmes aktivistëve që ishin shkëputur nga LDK-ja dhe ishin infiltruar në kreun e UÇK e bindën një pjesë të saj të shkojë në Rambuje dhe të kapitullojë! Episodi i dytë vazhdoi në Vjenë!

                        Në momentin kur UNMK-u u komprimitua shumë dhe kur edhe marionetat po vinin duke e humbur autoritetin e rrejshëm dhe kjo po e rrezikonte procesin e kolonizimit të Kosovës nga ana e BE, OSBE-ja nuk i lejo mbajtjen e zgjedhjeve lokale në Kosovë me pretekes se "kjo duhet behet pas statusit! Por, që në te vërtetë arsyeja ishte se në zgjedhjet lokale mund te binte i ter sistemi i ndërtuar nga OSBE-ja. Ndërsa statusi i shty deri pas zgjedhjeve në Serbi, me gjasa për të njëjtat shkaqe! Dhe përfundimisht vjen Ahtisari dhe del me një akt që nxitë dy palët të e kundërshtojnë, për të ardhur në përfundim se né "Ballkan janë të gjithë të marr" dhe se më se miri është që Këshilli i Sigurimit të OKB të jep licencën BE që nga këto territore të trazuara të krijon koloni nën Perandorin Globaliste të BE!

                        Dëgjuam nga zëdhënësi i Sollanës se BE nuk ka strategji dalëse nga Kosova! Besojmë se shumë shpejt BE do të ketë nevojë për strategji të një evakuimi urgjent të BE nga Kosova!

----------


## biligoa

*DIGJE BEHXHET DIGJE*



Shkruar nga: Col Zajasi



Behxhet Shala është nga ata të KLDMNJ - së. Njeri i mirë është firauni por nganjëherë e tepron. E kur e tepron natyrisht se e shkreton.

Një plakë e moçme diku në një katund të Ferizajit kish pas thënë: ‘Kur të qohesh peshë veç prite!’. Dhe bota vërtet qenka e rrumbullakët. Sot për sot jemi veçse të zbritur. Bexhi më shumë parapëlqen të shkruan. Sepse të shkruarit ‘është një lloj të foluri ku nuk të ndërpret njeri’. Ashtu është dhe topi nuk e luan.

Por në rastin e Bexhit luan për ca. Ata që e njohin për së afërmi thonë se Bexhi është plot tru, porse kur flet njeri se merr vesh. Dëshifrimi më i mirë kur flet ai është të përsërisësh njëqind herë: ‘a, qysh the, qyysh!’. Dhe Bexhi e ka kuptuar mirë se ku rreh çekani, dhe qëndis shkrime. Të gjithë i lëvdojnë shkrimet e tij qësëndisëse dhe satirike, bile dhe unë ndaj të njejtën mendje për shkrimet e tij. Të gjithë i lëvdojnë sepse të gjithë i kuptojnë. Thuajse në të gjitha rastet godet në shenjë. Thuajse. Thuajse. Dhe bota nuk është e tëra  Wilhelm Tel, shigjetari symbrehtë zviceran i cili qëllonte symbyllur në nishan. Pajtohemi katërcipërisht me këtë. Dhe ka raste kur shigjeta dredhëron tejmase dhe bënë zarare që s’i duam asnjëri. Prandaj, edhe kemi të drejtë të reagojmë kur Bexhi apo kushdo tjetër qoftë shket në ndonjë dërrasë të dugtë.

Në ditën e parë të dhjetorit në faqet e gazetës ‘Epoka e Re’ Bexhi pushton një faqe e kusur me shkrimin titullar ‘Tovarishq Shoskatov dhe zonja Kajdanov’. Dhe aty ku zvëtnon në paskajësi Bexhi është në pjesën e parë të shkrimit të tij me nëntitullin simbolik ‘Viti 1948 dhe viti 2007’.

E dimë se ndasitë ideologjike janë barrë pa kurrfarë nevojë që i vihet mbi supe kauzës sonë kombëtare, kauzë e cila vuan e vuan nga një mijë e një rreziqe prej të gjitha anëve. Dhe ndasive ideologjike e fetare duhet t’iu ikim si djallit, sepse fundja ato janë vetë djalli. Ideologjitë e skajshme dhe ngjyrimet fetare janë prurje me dëm e zarar, andaj për këtë arsye edhe ky farë orteku është goxha i shpeshtë. Dhe dëmi e paudhësia në vendin e shqiptarëve vie me këmbët e kalit dhe shkon (nëse shkon ndonjëherë) me këmbët e breshkës. Por edhe këmbët e breshkët janë me sherr. Breshkaxhinjtë (kështu quheshin ironikisht fashistët e Duqës kur pushtuan Shqipërinë) hynë me terror dhe dualën po me të njejtin zell terrori.

Dhe komunizmi të njejtin fat pësoi. Shefqet Musaraj paskësh pasur të drejtë me pahir ama kur në poemin e tij satirik ‘Epopeja e Ballit Kombëtar’ kur deklamonte: ‘Se bolshevizmi/ ja ku po vjen/ Dhe ç’gjen përpara/ shemb e rrëmben’.

Komunizmi pesëcepësh (pesëkontinental) pat shpirt vetëm derisa shkoi në koshin e të papërdorëshmëve, sepse po trasonte udhën e çdo internacionalizmi të mëparshëm. Dhe çdo internacionalizëm për të cilin do të kish njëmend nevojë njerëzimi; sikurse ara e shkrumbosur për shiun, tërë kjo botë e prapë e kredhur në lot e dhembje ndoshta një melhem i tillë do t’ia bënte çahren. Po ç’e do. Internacionalizmi krahëengjëll mjerisht u zu për freri nga ‘Luciferi’ me brirë. Fuqitë tokësore dhe navale llapnin për internacionalizëm në këtë botë të ‘paqytetëruarish’. Por në mes të kësaj piskame vrundulluese sikur nuk dëgjohej epshi i këtyre të flamosurve për spektrin e ‘mbrojtësit’ të internacionalizmit.

Bexhi shkruan me plot lajthitje: ‘Pas vëllait të madh komunist, pra Bashkimit Sovjetik, magjepsej në veçanti një vend krejt i vogël e i lodhur nga lufta, më shumë duke luftuar shqiptari me shqiptarin se kundër okupatorit...’.

Se nuk mendon njëherë para se të shkruan, kjo më habit fort kësaj rradhe ore Bexh. Sepse bacilët virulent të quajtur hiçhistorianë në kuadër të projektit ambicioz të quajtur ‘Hiçhistoria’ kanë nisur të lëvrijnë e të shkaktojnë zarare të vjetra me stilin e ri. Këta farë hiçhistorianësh oborrtarë (të llojit Mevla Çelebiu në romanin mjeshtëror të Kadaresë ‘Kështjella’) kanë zënë për duarsh një gomë të madhe shlyerëse dhe në vend që t’i ndreqin ‘ndë e mirë’ (siç do të thoshte i pari shkronjës i këtij dheu Gjon Buzuku në Mesharin e tij) ato shtrembërime që i kanë bërë kurtizanët e Titos historisë, tani si çakenj po dëmtojnë të mbjellat e mahnitshme të historigrafisë shqiptare (duke filluar nga i madhi Aleks Buda e deri te i paharrueshmi Ali Hadri të cilët me punën e tij heroike rrëzuan gënjeshtrat e farkëtuara nga Beogradi). Ata po ekskomunikojnë çdo të ngrehur të historianëve lapidarë shqiptarë me pretekstin se ato mbakan ngjyra bardh e zi dhe erë komunizmi!!! Ata po minimizojnë çdo kontekst historik të lavdishëm ku ka pasur dorë Partia Komuniste ose shteti socialist shqiptar. Dhe këtë fat të gijotinës po e pret edhe Epopenë Antifashiste NacionalÇlirimtare Shqiptare. Mjafton të shikosh sot një tekst të historisë për shkollat e mesme dhe do të marrësh vesh sa është sahati. Nuk zihen askund në gojë të 28.000 dëshmorët shqiptarë, gjaku i të cilëve u bë pishtar i mëkëmbjes të Shqipërisë dhe atdhedashurisë. Këtë e bëjnë pra gjyqi jezuit, dhe në turrën e librave që duhen djegur u dashkan që të jenë detyrimisht edhe puna madhështore e historianëve shqiptarë. Këta historianë luftës madhështore NacionalÇlirimtare i japin një kundërpamje që ndryshon thelbësisht nga qenia e vërtetë. Ata po i thonë Luftës Nacionalçlirimtare luftë vëllavrasëse! Digjeni, digjeni se nuk e keni djegur mirë!

Andaj Bexh mos bjer në pusinë e këtyre skuadroneve të hiçhistorianëve maniak. Lufta Nacionalçlirimtare përbën një nga epopetë më eklatante të këtij populli heroik, sepse përmes luftës ku u inkuadruan mbi 120.000 liridashës bij të këtij populli u shporr njëra nga mynxyrat vdekjeprurëse që kërcënonte dynjanë, nazizmi kryqthyer. Përmes një lufte revolucionare të furishme u zbojt krejt hitlerica (lexo: ushtria hitleriane. Kështu e ironizonte D. Agolli). Dhe duhet të dimë qartë, se lufta grandioze në Shqipëri gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore nuk ka qenë thjesht rezistencë sikurse në vendet europiane, por një revolucion i njëmendët i cili Shqipërinë e largoi nga seria e zerove dhe e bëri për herë të parë Faktor me F të madhe. Luftë qyetatare në Shqipëri nuk ka pasur, por ka pasur rrezik të shkallëzimit të një lufte të mundshme qytetare. Dhe të shumtën e rasteve, kjo luftë vëllavrasëse u shkaktua pikërisht nga ata që gjermanëve u lëpinin çizmet dhe u bënë mburojë e tyre. Dhe mësymjet egërshane të dimrit të përgjakshëm të 1943/ 44’ës dhe të qershorit  44’ dëftojnë mirë se kush e nisi këtë luftë vëllavrasëse.



Në pjesën tjetër të paragrafit të stërzgjatur Bexhi përvijon: ‘...meqë mbreti i shqiptarëve në kohën kur duhej të organizohej rezistenca kundër italianëve, i pari ia mbathi duke e lënë mbretërinë e tij pa asnjë mbrojtje dhe duke krijuar kështu hapësirë që në skenë të dalin grupet komuniste - anarkiste të cilët për udhëheqës shpirtëror dhe faktik zgjodhën çetnikët serb, tashmë të konvertuar në komunistë jugosllav’.

Bexh, këtu ju meritoni një alamet vrejtjeje. ‘Dhelpëra e Matit’ (siç quhej ironikisht nga populli) Ahmet Zogu vërtet iku si lepur dhe popullin e tij e la pa mbrojtje, por kur thuani ‘la mbretërinë e tij’ këtu bëheni për të ardhur keq për ju. Sepse Shqipëria asnjëherë nuk qe ‘e tij’. Mos ia la babai  atij trashëgim në testamentin e tradhëtive të Zogollve!?  E ky testament është i gjatë fort dhe mjaft gjenalogjik duke filluar nga vetë ati i Ahmet Zogut Xhelal Zogu i cili i kishte luftuar përbetueshëm patriotët shqiptarë që lipsnin bashkim të trojeve me Shqipërinë. Për Ahmet Zogun lista e tradhëtive është e gjatë dhe besoj se e dini që të gjithë. Por nuk besoj në e dini të gjithë një rast për pinjollin më të ri të zogollëve, të vetëshpallurin (siç janë të vetëshpallur tërë kjo dinasti) Princi Leka II i cili me 2006 u diplomua si më i miri në një shkollë ushtarake britanike (në Uells), shkollë kjo e bërë nergut për princërit e ardhshëm. Mori diplomë, ah mos e marrtë! U shpall nxënësi më i dalluar i tërë atij kursi. Por a e dini cilia kish qenë tema e ‘doktorimit’ të princit të hajthëm fizikisht e mendërisht: ‘Reagimi në raste emergjente në Kosovë!’. Princi ynë ‘i maleve’ në vend se të mësojë ABC - në kombëtare mëson sesi të shkrep plumba në drejtim të popullit të vet në Kosovën loce.

Grupe komuniste – anarkiste!!! Dale Bexh se e katranose krejt!  Për cilën anarki na flisni? Kush ishin këta djem ipso fakto? Të shumtën e rasteve, dimë se këta ishin bijë e bija populli, avangardë e përparimdashës të cilët u bënë pararoja e popullit për liri e rrënjësim ndryshimesh në botën shqiptare. Ta përmend unë Asim Vokshin (i cili me shokë u nis në Spanjë për të mbrojtur lirinë spanjolle dhe për të luftuar rrezikun e popujve: fashizmin e cili e priste edhe Shqipërinë. Asimi thosh: ‘zjarri duhet të pritet sa më larg shtëpisë’), të të përmend unë Qemal Stafën (i cili çuditi edhe komunistët italianë e francezë për pathyeshmërinë e tij revolucionare. Madje jurisiti francez Marsel Vilar në librin e tij ‘Mbrojtja akuzon’ në kapitullin ‘Heroi shqiptar’ përmend heroizmin e Q.Stafës përballë gjyqit linçues), të përmend unë Vojo Kushin (i cili me shishe molotovi u vetëmohua duke e flakëruar tankun gjerman), të të përmend unë Vasil Lajçin (i cili u përçap për një atentat të pasukseshëm kundër Benito Mussolinit gjatë vizitës së tij të parë në Tiranë. Vasil Lajçi, 17 vjeçar u bë personazhi emblematik i tregimit të bukur të Kadaresë ‘Perandori’ në paqe lexuar ndonjëherë). Dhe këto grupe që shumëkush sot i quan ‘anarkiste’ u bënë garda pretoriane e Ushtrisë NacionaliÇlirimtare i cili çliroi territorin shqiptar ç’prej Konispolit deri në Tregun e Ri. Paskan pasur udhëheqës shpirtëror çetnikët sllav!!! Këtë e thonë vetëm ata që s’shohin me tej se hunda e tyre. Por e thonë edhe të tjerë, përshembull kurtizanët e Titos. Duhet një shkrim i ri për të treguar se pohimi i juaj nuk qëndron, por unë po mjaftohem me këto: grupet ilegale shqiptare gjatë Antifashizmit kurrë nuk kanë pasur udhëheqës shpirtëror çetnikët sllav.



Dhe më tej Bexhi vazhdon: ‘...u instalua një diktaturë e cila krijoi ‘super njeriun – shqiptarin’ në kontekstin negativ të mundshëm që pastaj e zhveshi nga të gjitha vlerat: humane, morale,  kombëtare etj, pasojat e së cilës i kanë bartur më së shumti Kosova dhe qytetarët e saj.’



Në vitet 30’ta koncepti i Mbinjeriut u trajtua gjerësisht nga një numër i shumtë penash, të shumtën e rasteve nga ata më avangardët të cilët kërkonin një ndryshim rrënjësor të jetës së shfytyruar shqiptare, pre e regjimit banditesk të Zogut. Kujtoni p.sh poezinë e fuqishme revolucionare të Migjenit ‘Të lindet Mbinjeriu’.

Dhe njëmend pas revolucionit çlirimtar dhe më pas atij social u krijua njëmend një njeri i ri, një mbinjeri i paparë i cili veçse e hovizoi përparimin poliedrik të kombit. Dhe boshti i këtij mbinjeriu qe i fuqishëm: mbruajtja nga vuajtjet e përbashkëta të luftës dhe gjakimit për një Shqipëri të lirë. Sot njerëzia këndej e andej kufirit janë pakurrizorë, pak ka që janë shqiptarë. Siç ka thënë edhe Sami Frashëri në manifestin e tij rilindës ‘Shqipëria...’ se sot me mendje e me zëmër janë shqiptarë vetëm 10 për qind, për dallim nga të 90’tit e tjerë të cilët janë veçse figurina pa bosht. Mos më shtrengo të të përmend edukimin kombëtar të masave, kulturën e lartë patriotike dhe gatishmërinë e lartë kombëtare. Arsim cilësor. Lulëzim i kulturës. Gjirokastra dhe Kukësi bëhen fole festivalesh me kengë e valle patriotike. Përse? Sepse duke krijuar një patriotizëm të lartë në popullatën e Kukësit synohej që kjo popullatë të solidarizohej me Kosovën dhe kësisoj të bëntë më të lehtë kohezionin e kombit. Nga Kukësi është emetuar edhe ‘Radio Kukësi’ kudo nëpër Kosovë e Iliridë, zëri i të cilit ka frymëzuar brezninë kryengritëse, ajo e cila do të printe demonstratave të mëdha të 68’ës, 81’ës e 89’ës. Ndërsa në Gjirokastër populli ndërgjegjësohej dhe bëhej kombëtar në kuptimin e pastër të fjalës. Dhe të lutem shumë a ka pasur atëherë ndonjë ‘Vorio Epir’? .

Të thuani se ambasadori sovjetik në Shqipëri paska qenë administrator i Shqipërisë është me të vërtetë një syleshësi. Mund të ketë pasur këshilla por edhe ndihma konkrete (të shumtën e herave ekonomike) ngase kuadrot mungonin dhe përvoja e popullit në sektor e lëmenj të ndryshëm akoma mungonte. Nëse akoma je në dyshime dhe në mos u bindsh nga fjalët e mia, atëherë shfleto edhe memuaret e ndonjë ambasadori sovjetik para 60’ës dhe do të shohësh se sa e paskan ‘kontrolluar’ rusët Shqipërinë.



Po e bitis këtë shkrim sepse nuk po kam nge më të shkruaj dhe se ka edhe shumëçka tjetër për tu thënë.



Mbeç shëndosh

----------


## biligoa

Partia Demokratike e Kosovës (PDK) dhe Aleanca Kosova e Re (AKR), zyrtarizuan koalicionin për të gjitha komunat ku, në zgjedhjet e 17 nëntorit, kandidatët e PDK-së për postin e kryetarit të komunës, kanë dalë në balotazh.Marrëveshjen e nënshkruan nënkryetari i PDK-së, Fatmir Limaj dhe nënkryetari i AKR-së, Ibrahim Makolli, që të dy kandidatë për postin e kryetarit të komunës së Prishtinës. Gjatë nënshkrimit, Limaj dhe Makolli nuk përjashtuan mundësinë e koalicionit edhe në nivelin qëndror për qeverinë e re të Kosovës.
Koalicione në nivel komunash deri tani janë njoftuar edhe në Klinë, mes PDK-së, AKR-së e LDD-së (Lidhja Demokratike e Dardanisë) dhe në Burim, mes Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës (LDK) dhe Aleancës për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës (AAK).
Pyetjes për mundësinë e një koalicioni qeveritar me AKR-në e Behxhet Pacollit, kryetari i PDK-së, Hashim Thaçi, i është përgjigjur sot në Ferizaj se as nuk e mohon, as nuk e konfirmon. Thaçi, i nominuar për kryeministër nga partia e tij, tha dje se pas certifikimit të rezultateve dhe para vendimit për koalicionin qeverisës, do ti takojë të gjithë kryetarët e partive politike parlamentare, pa përjashtim. Do të jem shumë integrues, shumë kooperues me çdo parti politike. Çdo parti ka legjitimitetin e qytetarëve, ka deklaruar Thaçi.
Gjate fushates, partia e Pacollit dhe ai vete jane sulmuar ashper nga Sejdiu dhe Surroi per shkak te qendrimeve proBeogradit

----------


## biligoa

Dështimi i arritjes së zgjidhjes për statusin e Kosovës përmes negociatave, ka shtyrë Sekretarin e Përgjithshëm te NATO-s, Japp de Hoop Scheffer që të qëndrojë sot në Prishtinë, për tu transmetuar liderëve kosovar mesazhet e Aleancës Veriatlantike për pjekuri dhe përgjegjshmëri politike.
Në cfarëdo situate të mundshme, KFOR-i do të mbetet në Kosovë e nëse do të ketë nevojë, NATO-ja do të dergojë trupa shtesë, tha Scheffer, pas takimit me liderët shqiptare dhe komandantin e KFOR-it

----------


## biligoa

Nëse hapet kutia e pandorës për ndryshim kufijsh atëher duhet të shkohet deri në fundë dhe të bëhet ripërkufizimi etnik shqiptaro-serb ku kjo do të iniconte edhe reaksione zingjir jo vetëm kah jetojnë shqiptarët me shumicë por edhe të tjerë si maqedon , malaziasë , boshnjak dhe kroat ku rishkruarja e hartave etnike në mesë shqiptarëve dhe serbeve do ta mbyllte luftën qindëvjeqare herë të shpallur e herë të pashpallur në mesë të dy popujve më të mdhenjë në këtë pjesë të Ballkanit që serbet u zgjeruan në dëmë të shqiptarëve për shumë fishë dhe asnjëher nuk u qortuan për pastrim etnik nga faktori ndërkombëtar por serbet do të vazhdojnë me avazin e vjetër e nuk u kujtuan së paku as të kërkojnë falje ndaj popullit fqinjë shqiptar për dëmet e pallogaritshme të shkaktuara në shumë aspekte.

* * * *

Prandaj nëse ndarja e kosovës është opcion atëher edhe ridefinimi i kufijve duhet bërë por këto duhet të jenë të qëndrueshëm nëse serbet e kosovës dhe serbia nuk pajtohen me dy shtete shqiptare , ulëse në këshillin e Sigurimit atëherë le të pajtohet faktori ndërkombëtare sidomos europa që shqiptarët i ka ndarë dhe coptuar padrejtësishtë duke ju ndarë toka shteteve të ballkanit , kështui ripërkufizimin etnik shqipataroserb dhe shqiptaro-Maqedon dhe atë shqiptaro-malaziasë duhet ta mbyllet kjo kaptin e historisë sonë të tkurrjes së trungut shqiptar që ka zgjatur për afër 150 vjet por kjo gjithësesi do të iniconte reaksione të ndërlidhura jo vetem kah jetojnë shqiptarët me shumicë , por edhe ku jetojn serbet , maqedonët e malaziasët .Tërë kjo nuk do të kalonte pa reflektime e reaksione edhe në bosnjë e kroaci prandaj përkufizimete e reja etnike do të ishinë në interes të të gjithve e me së shumti të shqiptarve sepse çështja shqiptare dhe tërë golgota e jonë , lëmshi shqiptarë në këtë fillim shekull duhet dhe kërkon trajtim të posaqëm pse të egzistojnë shtete që u krijuan me dekrete partiake në plenume partiake si që është rasti me formimin hibrid të një ngrehine të paqendrueshme popullit dhe shtetit maqedon dhe jo të jetë në dëmë të shqiptarëve por procesi i caktimit të statusit të Kosovë të gjithë jemi dëshmitarë se po has në vështirsi serioze që pas përfundimit të luftës të vitit 1999 e këndej prandaj ju bëjmë apel të gjithë shqiptarëve anekëndë globit por edhe diplomacisë dhe klasës politike të kenë mendjen se duhet të jenë në ballë të proceseve që më lehtë të sfidojmë edhe këtë kohë , intelektual dhe ajka e shkencës të dy akademitë tona të shkunden nga përgjumja dhe të jemi të pregaditur ashtu si e donë momenti , ishte tepër pozitive reagimi i shoqatave të dalura nga lufta e Maqedonis që dërguan një mesazh pozitivë për opinionin botëror por duhet të reagojn të gjithë me një zë të vetëm se kështu na ndëgjohet më mirë zëri . Disa kritere për caktimin e fomulës për kufijët shqiptarë duhet të jenë nëse veqe po flitet me të madhe për mundësin e ndarjes së Kosovës . Nëse bëhet realitet ndarja e veriut të kosovës atëher në këmbim a kundërvlerë duhet të shkojnë edhe tri komunat e banuara me shqiptare të jugut të serbis apo të Luginës së Preshevë pa snjë pëllëmbë shkëputje ku vija ndarëse duhet të jetë mbi qytetin e vranjës deri afër Leskovcit , duhet të argumentohet çdo gjë nëse vjen deri te ndarja se gjërat si po shifet mundë të zhvillohen shumë shpejtë nuk ka kuptim një pjese e territorit të kosovës ti jepet serbisë e vetem kjo të jet si një shtet sepse do të jet jo fuinksional , me probleme të shumta lëvizja e popullatës e qështje tjera shumë të ndieshme që nuk munden të shërohen edhe për 100 vjet . Nëse solucioni i ndarjes dhe ridefinimit fiton në agjendën e botës dhe gjen përkrahjen edhe të Këshillit të Sigurimit , prishjen e kufijëve të jashtëm e të mbrendshëm të ish-RSFJ së atëher vetëvetiu duhet ti hyhet këtij procesi dhe të shkohet deri në fundë pashnmangshëm , rikonfigurimi politik i ballkanit si të tillë do të ishte edhe një shtytje pozitive për serbet e bosnjës se gjendja faktike në terrenin e luftës , dhunës , terrorit , dëbimit është pranuar dhe njofur ndërkombëtarisht si republika serpska kurse serbet e veriut të ne në kosovë do ti pengonin boshnjakët për një lidhje tokësore me vetë amën e tyre në bosnjë ,ky precedan si tillë do të kishte , para së gjthash , pasoja katastrofale në shumë sfera të europës dhe kundër synimeve të vetë europes që kishte proklamuar për një siguri për të gjithë , jo stabilitet afatgjatë e respektim të drejtave të njeriut.

* * * *

Fatkeqësishte sikur kështu kjo mënyr e rezonimit është një pregaditje e tillë të këtij skenari deri më tash të pa parë deri më sot për një mundësi të ndarjes së kosovës por shqiptarët kësaj here duhet të reagojnë si një trup i vetëm pa dallim partish , bindje a besimi , përveq që do të bëhet shkëmbimi i popullatës shqiptare dhe asaj serbe do të ndrrohej zveqani , Zubin potoku dhe leposaviqi për tri komunat e Luginës së Preshevës me Preshevën , Medvegjën dhe Bujanocin , por edhe prishja dhe ndarja e maqedonisë në vija etnike dhe e malit të zit kjo nuk duhet të përfundoj këtu nëse shkëputet një apo ndrrohet një pjesë e territorit të jashtëm apo të mbrendshëm të ish-RSFJ-së atëher si pas të gjitha shkresave , akteve konferencave të mbajtura lidhur me prishjen e ksaj ngrehine artificiale që asnjëher nuk arriti të funksionoj si duhet është marrë qëndrim i prerë se nuk do të prishen kufijtë por nëse prishen atëherë do të rishkruhen edhe njëherë . Nëse deri më tash kemi thënë se decentalizimi i kosovës është qmimi i pavarsisë atëher ndarja e Kosovës është barabartë me një bashkim kombëtarë të tokave shqiptare . Pra për fundë nëse ndahet kosova nuk do të kemi rrugëdalje tjetër vetëm do të rimarrim mbledhim copat e trungut shqiptar që ta bëjmë si një trupë të vetëm dhe të funksionoj si një shtet i vetem nacional që është ndarë padrejtësishtë edhe pse do të humbim një pjesë do të marim tërë pjesët e tjera , ky do të ishte gjymtimi i fundit para bashkimit tonë në trungun shqiptarë se edhe ky është një kompromis i dhimbshëm por i domosdoshëm në kohë .

----------


## Qendi

biligoa , përshendetje.
Sai Per Ket Kualicionit PDK-AKR Është Kualicion Komunal Ndersa Kualicionin Qeverisës Lideri I PDK-së Hashim Thaqi As Nuk E Ka Mohuar E As Nuk E Ka Pohur Duke Thënë Se Nuk Dihet Ende

----------


## biligoa

03-12-2007



Ndërmjetësi ndërkombëtar i Bashkimit Evropian Volfgang Ishinger thotë se pasiguria politike rreth çështjes së Kosovës nuk mund të vazhdojë dhe se e ardhmja e saj duhet të vendoset. 

Duke folur sot para vizitës së tij të fundit në rajon së bashku me homologët e tij amerikan dhe rus para raportimit javën e ardhshme në Kombet e Bashkuara, zoti Ishinger tha se nuk ka shanse për kompromis. 

Zoti Ishinger tha se raporti nuk do të rekomandojë një zgjidhje, por do ta bëjë të qartë se nuk mund të pritet më. Bisedimet mes autoriteteve serbe dhe përfaqësuesve të shumicës shqiptare të Kosovës kanë dështuar në arritjen e një marrëveshjeje për statusin e Kosovës. 

Tre negociatorët përfunduan takimet në Beograd dhe vazhdojnë sonte takimet me udhëheqësit e Kosovës në Prishtinë para se t'i paraqesin raportin e tyre përfundimtar sekretarit të përgjithshëm të Kombeve të Bashkuara, Ban Ki Moon me 10 dhjetor.

----------


## Qendi

Treshja ndërkombëtare për Kosovën ka konfirmuar se mandati i saj përfundon më 10 dhjetor dhe çështja e statusit kthehet sërish në Këshillin e Sigurimit të OKB-së. 
Negociatorët ndërkombëtare kanë deklaruar mbrëmë në Prishtinë se në raportin e tyre, të cilin do t'ia dorëzojnë javën e ardhshme Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të Kombeve të Bashkuara, Ban Ki Mon nuk do të propozojnë asnjë zgjidhje për të ardhmen e Kosovës. 

Raporti, i cili pritet të finalizohet gjatë ditëve të ardhshme, do të jetë një përmbledhje e diskutimeve të zhvilluara ndërmjet Prishtinës dhe Beogradit. 

Treshja ndërkombëtare

Ambasadorët Volfgang Ischinger, Frank Uisner dhe Alexander Botsan Kharchenko thanë se gjatë fazës shtesë të bisedimeve 120 ditëshe ndërmjet shqiptarëve dhe serbëve, nuk është lënë gur pa u lëvizur në përpjekje për arritjen e një marrëveshje për të ardhmen e Kosovës. 

Gjatë vizitës në Beograd dhe në Prishtinë, treshja ka shprehur keqardhje që kjo marrëveshje nuk është arritur. 

Ndërmjetësi evropian në bisedime, Volfgang Ischinger e vlerësoi të dobishme periudhën shtesë të negociatave për statusin e Kosovës.


  Ne besojmë që kemi bërë atë që kemi thënë kur kemi filluar punën tonë në gusht, se nuk do të lëmë asnjë gur pa lëvizur për të gjetur një zgjidhje të negociueshme


Volfgang Ischinger 

"Ne si treshe besojmë se ky ka qenë një process shumë serioz dhe intensiv me angazhimin e plotë si të Prishtinës, ashtu edhe të Beogradit. Ne besojmë që kemi bërë atë që kemi thënë kur kemi filluar punën tonë në gusht, se nuk do të lëmë asnjë gur pa lëvizur për të gjetur një zgjidhje të negociueshme. 

Treshja shpreh keqardhje që nuk është gjetur një marrëveshje e negociueshme, por në të njejtën kohë ne mendojmë se procesi ka qenë i dobishëm. Nga Kosova dhe Serbia kemi pasur angazhimin serioz të palëve për t'u përmbajtur nga dhuna, për t'iu shmangur veprimeve apo deklaratave që mund të rrezikojnë situatën e sigurisë, " tha Volfgang Ischinger.


  Puna jonë si Treshe do të përfundojë me paraqitjen e raportit tonë para Grupit të Kontaktit dhe Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të OKB-së.


Frank Wisner 

Përfaqësuesi amerikan në bisedime, Frank Wisner, deklaroi se puna e Treshes ndërkombëtare për statusin përfundon më 10 dhjetor dhe tani çështja i kthehet Këshillit të Sigurimit dhe palëve në bisedime. 

Ai tha se plani i Ahtisarit që sugjeron pavarësi të mbikqyrur për Kosovën mbetet një nga opsionet e mundshme për statusin. 

"Në raportin tonë ne do ta përmendim se plani i Ahtisarit është një prej çështjeve në tryezën e bisedimeve. Plani është pranuar nga Prishtina, por është kundërshtuar nga Beogradi. 

Rruga përpara do të jetë çështje për të cilën do të vendosin qeveritë sovrane dhe për këtë do të diskutojnë në Këshillin e Sigurimit, por puna jonë si Treshe do të përfundojë me paraqitjen e raportit tonë para Grupit të Kontaktit dhe Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të OKB-së", tha zoti Wisner.


  Unë besoj se palët nuk kanë qenë të gjendje të gjejnë një zgjidhje të përbashkët, por unë nuk mendoj se kjo fazë shtesë e negociatave ka dështuar


Alexander Botsan Kharchenko 

Ndryshe nga kolegët e tij, ndërmjetësi rus në bisedime, Alexander Botsan Kharchenko vlerëson se bisedimet ndërmjet Prishtinës dhe Beogradit nuk kanë dështuar dhe se ende ka mundësi për arritjen e kompromisit ndërmjet palëve. 

"Unë besoj se palët nuk kanë qenë të gjendje të gjejnë një zgjidhje të përbashkët, por unë nuk mendoj se kjo fazë shtesë e negociatave ka dështuar. 

Palët kanë vendosur dialog më të mirë, ato janë angazhuar seriozisht dhe në mënyrë konstruktive në këtë fazë të bisedimeve. Unë besoj se ende ka hapësirë për kompromis dhe proces shtesë të negociatave", tha diplomati rus, Botsan Kharchenko. 

Prishtina

Presidenti Fatmir Sejdiu që kryeson Ekipin Negociator të Kosovës tha se Prishtina e konsideron të mbyllur procesin negociator për statusin. 

"E kemi theksuar se këtë proces e konsiderojmë të mbyllur dhe konsiderojmë se nuk ka nevojë për procese tjera. Këtë e kemi dëshmuar dhe e kemi thënë shumë qartë në Vjenë. Ne falenderojmë në thellësi këtë qasje të bashkëpunimit, por edhe të bisedave që janë zhvilluar, pavarësisht temave që janë shtruar dhe kontradiktave që kemi pasur", deklaroi ai. 

Presidenti Sejdiu tha se për palën kosovare zgjidhja më e mirë mbetet plani i Ahtisarit, ndërsa paralajmëroi se shumë shpejt, udhëheqësit kosovarë në bashkëpunim me partnerët ndërkombëtarë do të marrin vendim për hapat e ardhshëm në drejtim të shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës. 

Në kohën kur treshja ndërmjetëse ndërkombëtare po takonte Ekipin Negociator të Kosovës, aktivistët e Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje protestuan kundër procesit negociator për zgjidhjen e statusit. 


  E kemi theksuar se këtë proces e konsiderojmë të mbyllur dhe konsiderojmë se nuk ka nevojë për procese tjera


Fatmir Sejdiu  

Njëri nga drejtuesit e kësaj lëvizje, Glauk Konjufca tha se procesi i udhëhequr nga treshja ndërkombëtare e çon Kosovën drejt një përfundimi më të keq sa sa plani i Ahtisaarit. 

Ndërkohë gjatë takimeve me Treshen, zyrtarët serbë janë angazhuar për vazhdimin e mëtejmë të bisedimeve ndërmjet Prishtinës dhe Beogradit. 

Beogradi

Anëtarët e Ekipit Negociator Serb, Vuk Jeremiq e Slobodan Samarxhiq, kanë deklaruar se Beogradi zyrtar ia ka përcjellur treshes qëndrimin se bisedimet mbi statusin e Kosovës nuk duhet të përfundojnë me raportin që do t'i paraqitet Kombeve të Bashkuara më 10 dhjetor. 

Sipas tyre, negociatat e udhëhequra nga Treshja ka qenë më të suksesshme sesa ato që i ka drejtuar Marti Ahtisaari. 

Ministri i Jashtëm, Vuk Jeremiq, ka saktësuar se procesi po zhvendoset në Këshillin e Sigurimit të OKB-së dhe Beogardi ka kërkuar nga treshja, të marrë pjesë në debatin që do të zhvillohet në këtë trup të organizatës botërore. 

Sipas tij, presidenti dhe kryeministri serb kanë përsëritur para treshes se çfarëdo veprimi i njëanshëm për statusin e Kosovës do të kishte pasoja të papara për paqen e stabilitetin në rajon, ndërsa i kanë bërë thirrje bashkësisë ndërkombëtare që të mos inkurajojë shqiptarët për një sjellje të tillë. 

Shefi i diplomacisë serbe tha se qëndrimi i Serbisë është se çfarëdo ndryshimi i statusit të Kosovës apo ndërrimi i administratës atje duhet të rregullohet me vendimin e ri të Këshillit të Sigurimit. Beogradi- tha ai, mendon se Misioni i Bashkimit Evropian, duhet të vendoset sa më parë në Kosovë, por ai duhet të vendoset në bazë të rezolutës së Këshillit të Sigurimit. 

Raporti i treshes ndërkombëtare për statusin e Kosovës, i cili i dorëzohet Grupit të Kontaktit dhe Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të OKB-së pas 120 ditë të bisedimeve shtesë ndërmjet shqiptarëve dhe serbëve, do të diskutohet në Këshillin e Sigurimit më 19 dhjetor.

----------


## biligoa

*Sejdiu: Bisedimet mbaruan, tani shpallja e pavarsise*


Presidenti i Kosovës Fatmir Sejdiu tha se delegacion i Prishtinës ka bërë të gjitha përpjekjet për një zgjidhje por fatkeqësisht nuk u arrit një gjë e tillë. Ne e quajmë këtë proces të mbyllur dhe nuk ka nevojë për procese të tjera. Pozicioni ynë është i njohur, tha Presidenti Sejdiu.
Kosova, tha ai, është e gatshme t'i marrë përgjegjësitë e saj për ndërtimin e një shteti modern e demokratik për shumicën dhe pakicat.
Presidenti Sejdiu nënvizoi se propozimi i të dërguarit të posaçëm të Kombeve të Bashkuara Martti Ahtisaari është një zgjidhje e mirë dhe optimale dhe Prishtina pret që treshja ta marrë parasysh këtë qëndrim.

----------


## biligoa

*Surroi: Pranojme rezultatin e zgjedhjeve, megjithe parregullsite*


Veton Surroi, kryetar i Partisë Reformiste ORA, që nuk e kaloi pragun zgjedhor prej 5 përqind dhe mbeti jashtë Kuvendit të Kosovës, tha sot se pranon rezultatet e zgjedhjeve të 17 nëntorit, megjithatë, vlerësoi se ato nuk kanë qenë të organizuara mirë. Surroi paralajmëroi se javën e ardhshme do të ketë një analizë brenda partisë së tij dhe se në fund të muajit do të ketë edhe një kuvend të jashtëzakonshëm.
Do të diskutohen rezultatet e zgjedhjeve dhe ndikimet e tyre në veprimet e mëtejshme të partisë. Do bëjmë një analizë edhe për procesin zgjedhor, pasi ne duhet të kuptojmë cilat ishin shkaqet e humbjes, tha Surroi në një konferencë shtypi të ORA-s.
Surroi tha se do t'i bartë edhe personalisht, edhe si parti pasojat e rezultateve të këtyre zgjedhjeve.
Është shumë e qartë se kjo është edhe disfata ime - si kryetar i partisë, por edhe disfata ime personale dhe natyrisht jam gati t'i mbaj pasojat e kësaj disfate, tha Surroi.
Grupi ynë parlamentar ka qenë më aktivi në Parlamentin e Kosovës dhe megjithatë u ndëshkua nga votuesit. Tani duhet të gjejmë lidhjen mes kësaj dhe asaj që duhet të bëjmë në të ardhmen. Nëse ndëshkohesh pse ke qenë aktiv në Parlament, kjo nuk do të thotë që pas kësaj të pasivizohesh, vërejti Surroi.
Ai theksoi se tashmë do të jetë më e vështirë që të veprohet jashtë parlamentit, por premtoi se kjo parti do të vazhdojë me frymën konstruktive, duke kontribuar në të mirë të vendit.

----------


## biligoa

*Treshja: Puna jone eshte e dobishme pavarsisht se nuk ka marrveshje*


Treshja ndërkombëtare i dha fund vizitës në Beograd dhe në Prishtinë ku paraqiti çështjet që do të përfshihen në raportin i cili do t'u dorëzohet Grupit të Kontaktit dhe Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të Kombeve të Bashkuara. Treshja shprehu keqardhje që mes palëve nuk u arrit dot marrëveshje por theksoi se procesi ishte i dobishëm.
I dërguari i Bashkimit Evropian Wolfgang Ischinger tha se Treshja beson se ky ishte një proces serioz dhe intensiv me angazhimin dhe përkushtimin e të dyja palëve.
Ai tha se zotimi se nuk do të lihet gur pa u lëvizur në kërkim të një marrëveshjeje është përmbushur dhe Treshja shpreh keqardhje që marrëveshja nuk u arrit. Megjithatë, tha ai, procesi ishte i dobishëm. Ne morëm një zotim nga të dyja palët për të shmangur përdorimin e dhunës. Kjo është shumë e rëndësishme për rrugën përpara, tha zoti Ishinger.
Raporti i treshes nuk do të paraqesë asnjë propozim të ri që nuk është shpjeguar gjatë procesit. I dërguari amerikan Ambasadori Frank Wisner tha ndërkaq se mandati i treshes është i qartë. Puna e Treshes ka përfunduar, pavarësisht se statusi i Kosovës është ende i pazgjidhur

----------


## biligoa

*Ministri i jashtëm sllovak: Statusi i Kosovës të zgjidhet me negociata*

Edona Demaj, Prishtinë 
Zëri i Amerikës
04-12-2007



Shefi i diplomacisë së Sllovakisë, Jan Kubis, tha sot në Prishtinë se zgjidhja më e mirë për Kosovën do të ishte ajo e arritur përmes negociatave dhe kompromisit. 

Ai theksoi se qeveria e tij nuk përkrah veprime dhe zgjidhje të njëanshme, ndërsa u zotua se vendi i tij do të vazhdojë praninë ushtarake dhe civile pavarësisht se cilat do të jenë zhvillimet politike. 

Zoti Kubis, i cili u takua me udhëheqësit kryesor politikë vendas e ndërkombëtarë, nuk deshi të komentojë, siç tha ai, rreth skenarëve të mundshëm, para dorëzimit të raportit të treshes ndërkombëtarë tek Sekretari i Përgjithshëm i Kombeve të Bashkuara për rrjedhën e negociatave ndërmjet Prishtinës dhe Beogradit. Ky raport pritet që të dorëzohet të hënën. 

Ne, në çfarëdo rrethanash, mendojmë se ende ka kohë për bisedime, dhe bisedime do të ketë edhe në Këshillin e Sigurimit, pas dorëzimit të raportit të treshes ndërkombëtare. Ne ende nuk dimë se çfarë përmban raporti i treshes," - tha diplomati sllovak, duke përsëritur qëndrimin se qeveria e tij është në favor të një zgjidhjeje të negociuar dhe jo të hapave të njëanshëm. 

Ministri Kubish, tha se pavarësisht skenarëve të mundshëm të zhvillimeve në Kosovë, vendi tij do të vazhdojë të mbajë praninë ushtarake ne kuadër të forcave paqeruajtëse të NATO-s. Ai madje tha se kanë filluar përgatitjet edhe për personelin civil në kuadër të misionit të ardhshëm të Bashkimit Evropian në Kosovë. Sllovakia tha ai do të mbetet e përkushtuar për të luajtur rolin e saj në kuadër të pranisë ndërkombëtare për të siguruar një mjedis të qetë dhe të sigurt për të gjithë. 

Ndërkohë, shefi i Misionit të Kombeve të Bashkuara, Joakim Ryker, shprehu sërish përkushtimin për të ruajtur tërësinë tokësore të Kosovës dhe port tu përballur me çdo sfidë ndaj sigurisë që mund të paraqitet në Kosovë. 

Policia e UNMIK-ut, SHPK-ja dhe KFOR-i janë të vendosur që të luftojnë çfarëdo lloj dhune nga kushdo që ajo nxitet. Ju e dini se mandati i UNMIK-ut është që të administrojë në tërë Kosovën dhe mandati i KFOR-it është që të veprojë në tërë Kosovën, përfshirë edhe pjesën verioret ë saj, - tha shefi i UNMIK-ut. 

Përfaqësuesit e Prishtinës kanë paralajmëruar se pas dhjetë dhjetorit do të ndërmarrin veprime për shpalljen e pavarësisë së Kosovës, por edhe sot presidenti i vendit, Fatmir Sejdiu, tha se Kosova do të veprojë në bashkërendim me Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe Bashkimin Evropian.  

"Unë e informova ministrin për qëndrimin tonë të qartë se kemi përfunduar një proces me treshen, se qëndrimi jon është se nuk duam bisedime dhe nuk pranojmë bisedime të tjera dhe natyrisht se do të ecet drejt një lëvize të përbashkët pas raportit të treshes apo të bashkërenduar për marrjen e vendimit nga ana e parlamentit të Kosovës, - tha Presidenti Sejdiu. 

Sllovakia si anëtare e Bashkimit Evropian, radhitet në mesin e vendeve me qëndrim më të rezervuar ndaj planeve për ti dhënë Kosovës pavarësi të mbikëqyrur. Në mesin e këtyre vendeve është edhe Spanja të cilën presidenti i Kosovës, Fatmir Sejdiu, pritet ta vizitojë nesër, në përpjekje për të siguruar mbështetje për statusin e Kosovës

----------


## biligoa

04-12-2007



Serbia po përgatit ndërmarrjen e hapave për tu hakmarrë kundër vendeve që njohin çdo shpallje të njëanëshme të pavarësisë nga ana e Kosovës në të ardhmen. Ministri i Jashtëm serb Vuk Jeremiç thotë se ministria e tij po punon mbi një paketë masash nga të lehta deri në shumë të ashpra. Ai i tha sot parlamentit se Beogradi është përgatitur për ndërprerjen e marrëdhënieve diplomatike me vendet që nuk përfillin sovranitetin dhe tërësinë tokësore të Serbisë. 

Zoti Jeremiç nuk tha se çfarë masash të tjera janë duke u shqyrtuar. Udhëheqësit e Kosovës kanë thënë se do të shpallnin pavarësinë në marrëveshje me bashkësinë ndërkombëtare pas raundit të fundit të bisedimeve mbi çështjen e statusit. Këto bisedime që u ndërmjetësuan nga treshja ndërkombëtare përfunduan muajin e kaluar në Austri pa ndonjë marrëveshje. 

Shtetet e Bashkuara, Britania, Franca dhe disa vende të tjera kanë lënë të kuptohet se do ta njihnin pavarësinë e Kosovës. Rusia thotë se njohja e Kosovës si shtet do të ishte në kundërshtim me ligjet ndërkombëtare. 

Udhëheqësit serbë thonë se duan ti vazhdojnë bisedimet derisa të dyja palët të gjejnë një zgjidhje të pranueshme si për Beogradin edhe për Prishinën. Ata i kanë ofruar Kosovës autonomi të gjërë me shumë elementë të shtetësisë. Udhëheqësit e Kosovës këmbëngulin për një pavarësi të plotë nga Beogradi. 

Treshja e ndërmjetësve ndërkombëtarë nga Shtetet e Bashkuara, Bashkimi Evropian dhe Rusia duhet të raportojnë në Këshillin e Sigurimit të OKB-së mbi raundin e fundit të bisedimeve deri në 10 dhjetor.

----------


## biligoa

* Prifti serb Artemije kërkon mobilizim ushtarak të Serbisë*
Zyrtari i lartë i Kishës Ortodokse serbe, Artemije, ka propozuar që të mbyllen kufijtë administrativë të Serbisë me Kosovën për tri ditë, sikur që edhe të organizohen ushtrime ushtarake, në formën e verifikimit të gatishmërisë dhe trajnimit ushtarak, duke angazhuar edhe vendet nga trakakti i Shangajit (Kina, Rusia, India dhe Pakistani) në një mision vëzhgues. Ai po ashtu ftoi për demonstrata masovike në Beograd dhe qytete tjera serbe, duke supozuar se e gjithë kjo do të kishte ndikim preventive kundër pavarësisë së Kosovës.
"Shpesh dëgjohet se Serbia nuk është për luftë... Pajtohem se Serbia nuk është për luftë, por duhet të mendojë për mbrojtje legjitime, pa marrë parasysh se kush është okupatori , tha Artemia- njoftojnë mediat serbe.

----------


## biligoa

Lavrov: Perendimi po bllokon marrveshjen Beograd-Prishtine

15:15/05.12.07 
Ministri i Jashtëm rus Sergei Lavrov tha se përkrahja e perëndimit për pavarësisë së Kosovës po bllokon bisedimet e mëtejshme mes serbëve dhe shqiptarëve. Duke folur sot në Moskë, zoti Lavrov tha se Serbia, megjithëse ka paraqitur propozime për kompromis, përparimi ka munguar për shkak të qendrimit të perëndimit mbi këtë çështje. Fatkeqësisht, partnerët tanë perëndimorë po e bllokojnë përparimin duke thënë se pavarësia e Kosovës është e pashmangshme. Në këtë pikë, ne po vëmë përpjekjet e Treshes në kundërshtim me deklaratat publike të bëra nga kjo Treshe.|||Lajme.Net|||

----------


## ABytyqi

Satusi i Kosovès zgjidhet vetem me Zgjedhjet e Popullsisè qè jeton nè Kosovè- Vetevendosje

----------


## biligoa

*Ivor Roberts-"Kosova duhet të jetë e pavarur por jo në kufijtë e saj të tanishëm"*
"Kosova duhet të jetë e pavarur"Shkruar me: 05-12-2007 në orën 06-50  	 


"Kosova duhet të jetë e pavarur por jo në kufijtë e saj aktuale"-Delkarata e tilë e fortë është bërë nga Presidenti i Trinity College ne Oxford dhe ish-ambasador i Britanisë së Madhe në ish-Jugosllavi, në një koment për gazetën "The Indipendent".Roberts sugjeron se pavarësia e Kosovës duhet të jetë e shpejtë. "Status quo-ja e tanishme është e paqëndrueshme por ne duhet ta ndryshojmë atë, në mënyrë që ajo të përmirësohet dhe jo të përkeqësohet". Ish-ambasadori shkon më tej, kur mbështet idenë e Shqipërisë së madhe."Është thënë se shqiptarët e Kosovës nuk do të lejohen të bashkohen me ata të Shqipërisë. Është absurde të mendosh që dy vende të pavarura e që dëshirojnë me vullnet të lirë të bashkohen, duke mos destabilizuar fqinjët, nuk lejohet taë bëjnë këtë. Nuk ka arsye të justifikueshme përse të mos ndodh kjo"-shprehet Roberts. Sipas tij, perëndimi ka dështuar në aspiratën për tolerancë multietnike në Ballkan. Kjo ka qenë një retorikë boshe dhe duhet të gjendet një mënyrë tjetër për tu ofruar siguri të gjitha komuniteteve.
Prandaj Kosova duhet të jetë e pavarur.

----------


## biligoa

Bantz Craddock: NATO-ja gati të shmangë dhunën në Kosovë 
Al Pessin Uashington
05-12-2007



Komandanti i forcave të NATO-s Gjenerali Bantz Craddock, tha se njësitë ushtarake amerikane dhe franceze janë dërguar në një sektor kyç të Kosovës për të ndihmuar në parandalimin e dhunës. Ai e quajti Kosovën rajoni më i paqendrueshëm ku aleanca ka trupa. Megjithatë, tha gjenerali Craddock, udhëheqësit vendas po kontribuojnë në përpjekjet për shmangien e dhunës, ndërkohë që të hënën përfundon afati i bisedimeve për të ardhmen e Kosovës.

Gjenerali Craddock u tha gazetarëve në Klubin Kombëtar të Shtypit në Uashington se njësitë ushtarake amerikane dhe franceze janë dislokuar në Kampin Nothing Hill të Kosovës veriore, vetëm 17 kilometra nga kufiri me Serbinë. Gjenerali tha se këto njësi duhet të jenë një faktor shumë stabilizues por theksoi se është gati të dërgojë edhe trupa shtesë në Kosovë nëse është e nevojshme. "Do të ketë njerëz që do të përpiqen të krijojnë probleme dhe kjo do të manifestohet në formën e trazirave ose ndoshta të dhunës në Kosovë. Do të ketë pastaj njerëz të cilët do ti kundërpërgjigjen kësaj, megjithë këshillat e kokave më të ftohta që të mos kundërpërgjigjen, tha gjenerali.

Gjenerali Craddock tha se udhëheqësit në Kosovë dëshirojnë shmangien e dhunës. "Nga bisedat me udhëheqësit në Kosovë kam arritur në përfundimin se ata janë të sinqertë. Ata sinqerisht dëshirojnë shmangien e dhunës dhe do të punojnë seriozisht për të mos e lejuar atë."

Komandanti i NATO-s shprehu gjithashtu shqetësimin se nëse gjendja politike në Kosovë ndryshon, mandati i OKB-së për forcën e udhëhequr nga NATO-ja atje mund të mos jetë më i vlefshëm. Ka shqetësime se nëse qeveria e Kosovës shpall pavarësinë, kjo jo vetëm që mund të ndezë shkëndijën e dhunës por edhe ta verë në një farë pikëpyetjeje statusin e forcës së atjeshme të njohur si K-FOR. "Mund të përfytyrohen rrethana të tilla në të cilat një ndryshim i peisazhit politik mund të ngrejë pyetje që do të duhet të shtrohen urgjentisht në nivelin politik, për të marrë udhëzimet e nevojshme që komandantët të mund të kundërpërgjigjen. Ne në shtabin e komandës aleate, në shtabin tim dhe në KFOR po i kërkojmë Këshillit të Atlantikut Verior të marrë vendime dhe të na japë përsëri autoritetin, nëse mund të shprehemi kështu, në këtë situatë shumë komplekse.

Të njëjtën thirrje bëri javën e kaluar edhe komandanti i K-FOR-it. 

Gjenerali Craddock tha se K-FOR-i ka plane mjaft të hollësishme për pothuajse çdo drejtim që mund të marrin ngjarjet dhe i ka praktikuar kundërpërgjigjet e tij për skenarët e ndryshëm. Ai tha se është i shqetësuar rreth grupeve paraushtarake në Serbi që thuhet se po përgatiten për dhunë. Megjithatë, tha Gjenerali Craddock, ekziston një bashkëpunim i mirë mes forcës së udhëhequr nga NATO-ja dhe ushtrisë serbe

----------

